# scared and dont know what to doHi!



## Mom2Five (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi,

Just recently diagnosed with Graves. Scared and don't know what to do

T3, free. 11.9.(2.3-4.2
T4, free. 3.2(.8-1.8) 
TSH, 3rdgen. <0.01(.40-4.50)
Uptake scan was 52.7%

I was put on Methimazole 20 mg and have been taking that for 9 days now. I don't feel any better yet. Was hopeful, but not surprised.

I have been reading as much info as I can get my hands on. Weirdly, after a week of searching, I only now stumbled on this board.

I was initially all gung ho on the meds, but it seems like so many people relapse. The RAI scares the heck out of me, and I don't want my eyes to bulge.  I have lid retraction in my left eye....it's pretty decent too.

A lot of other boards, forums, groups seem to advocate going the medicine route. 
It seems slightly different here.I was exercising 5 days a week before this happened and now my pulse races at even the slightest exercise so I have done nothing in the last month.

I keep wondering if meds or TT are the right decision. And, I can't settle my mind. I told my husband I wanted to go back to the endo and discuss All the options again...she really only presented RAI and meds...when I first read stuff, I was totally afraid of RAI, and immediately went for meds.


----------



## Mom2Five (Mar 29, 2013)

I guess I just don't read many success stories, even though I read about a 20-30% chance of long term remission and I wonder if all.the meds are worth it.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Welcome, sorry for what brings you here. Are you taking the methimazole in one dose a day, or spread out over the course of the day? Were you prescribed a beta blocker too? You'll want to hold off on the exercise for a bit. You're pretty hyper.

RAI scared me too. I had already had one half of the thyroid removed years ago and decided the surgery was a better fit for me. I have minimal lid lag on my left eye as well as it being photophobic. I was too far gone ( a wreck mentally and physically) to even begin to think of remission, so I took the surgery as quickly as it was possible. I don't regret it. In fact, I am really glad I had it. It took a little while to get the replacement at a correct dose. In terms of the Graves and thyroid issues, I have recovered really well.

I wish you the best!


----------



## Mom2Five (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks for your reply. I am taking the Meth twice a day. Once in the morning and another about 10-12 hours later. I am also on Atenolol 50 mgs and trying to keep up with my kids.

I'm kinda afraid of all the options.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't know much about Graves, but that percentage seems pretty high. It seems to me that most people don't seem to think remission is likely...management for a period of time, yes, but remission? I don't know...


----------



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi Mom2Five, welcome!

I was on 45mg of methimazole when I was first diagnosed with Graves - I was extremely hyper. I also took propanolol for the rapid heart rate. After 1.5 years, I was still on about 10mgs a day up until the day I had a total thyroidectomy 3 months ago. I never got better. Methimazole is help but not a cure. I'm not 100% regulated on replacement meds yet and some days are bad but for the most part I feel great compared to the 2 years of hyper hell.

It is a long road. There is no right decision right now, you just have to wait it out and see.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Mom2Five said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just recently diagnosed with Graves. Scared and don't know what to do
> 
> ...












My own experience was I got no where on antithyroid med and I tried for 18 months. I was sicker than ever; just in a different way.

If I could redo my decision-making process; I would go straight on to TT and get it over with and get on w/my life.

And sadly, I had to have RAI 3 times. I was not given the option of surgery and that was a bummer to the max.

My vote is surgery. You won't be off your feet long and you won't have to deprive your children of "hugs!"

Let's see what others have to say.


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

I went into remission for about 2 years after being on methmizole and propanalol. It came back after those 2 years and got bad quickly! Hope you are doing better!


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

With eye involvement your best bet really is the surgery. RAI has been proven in studies to worsen eye symptoms, although it's said that a round of glucocorticoids before during and after RAI can lessen or even prevent further eye problems. I opted for the surgery both because of eye symptoms and because, for me anyway, steroids have their own inherent problems.


----------

